# Sticky  Sperm/Eggs/Embryo transferring abroad



## Alley

Hi 

Has anyone successfully managed to transport frozen samples to another counrty? I would like to do a donor cycle overseas and my husband has two samples (and zero count nowadays) so the only chance we have is to send the sperm to a clinic. 

We've tried one of the main carriers, but they stipulate they only deal with companies and cannot transport samples for "private use"...   useless!

Any advice

Alley x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Alley - I transported swimmers abroad four years ago, but the law has changed since then, and you now need an HFEA licence to do it. 

If you are trying to get it to a country where they have anonymous donors, the HFEA will not let it go as it would be for a treatment that would now be illegal in the UK as we don't do anonymity any more.  They also need to comply with the EU Tissue Directive, which says (amongst other things) that donors should only be altruistic and not financially compensated, and I don't think that many comply with this.

So it's not particularly good news on the donor front - but if you were wanting to have IVF with your own eggs at a clinic abroad, that would be another matter (because it was cheaper than in the UK for example), and the HFEA should grant the licence for the sperm to be shipped, but I don't think they are particularly speedy with their paperwork.  

Really good luck with this!

LesleyJ xxx


----------



## Ruth

Have you tried these people??

KYNISICOURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus
3 Flag House - Brunswick Court - London SE1 3LH
England - United Kingdom
T: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0001 F: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0003 M: + 44 (0)7956 238 260

Ruth


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Yes you can transport sperm abroad and even to a country that has anonymous donors.

call this number and ask the courrier company: KYNISICOURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3 Flag House - Brunswick Court - London SE1 3LH England - United Kingdom
T: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0001 F: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0003 M: + 44 (0)7956 238 260


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Alley - Kynsicourier were actually the people the Bridge Centre used to transport mh DH's swimmers four years ago.

Here is a link to the HFEA page that I hope is helpful too.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1440.html#1

I know that your DH has MF, but if there is any chance of a swimmer lurking, several clinics abroad are able to do PESA and TESA surgical sperm aspiration - we discovered it was cheaper to do this at our clinic in Crete than it had been to ship his frozen sperm from the UK....

Again - really good luck with this!

Lesleyj

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Alley,

Just to clarify, you can transport sperm abroad to a country that allows DE cycles but by law you MUST be using your own eggs for treatment and the clinic will need to write a letter to the HFEA stating this. Under no circumstances will the HFEA allow you to ship sperm abroad for use in donor cycles. They will also not allow shipment to clinics who do not have the new licence to say that they are complying with the EU Tissue Directive. Sorry I can't give you more positive news. I went through 6 months of hell with the HFEA trying to get my Dh's sperm shipped abroad a year ago when the EU Tissue Directive had just come in to force. 

It is a long drawn out process, but I do wish you all the best. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

there has been some changes in the law from a year ago, i would ask your clinic.


----------



## Ronniecat

Does anyone know if you can transport sperm abroad (for another IVF cycle) from an SSR done in the UK?


----------



## Ruth

Yes as long as the clinic you are taking the sperm to meet the EU requirements for gametes.

Your UK clinic will be able to advise on these.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## bangles

Just out of interest, I wondered whether anyone had posted a sperm sample from the UK to a clinic abroad to save their dh/dp having to travel.  My dh and I would find it very difficult to leave the country at the same time for family reasons - am currently going to try donor embryos, but if we did go donor eggs again, I wonder if there is any reason why we couldn't post the sperm, but would a UK clinic freeze and pack it for us?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Can't answer your direct question but if it helps I do know that some couples who are unable to be away at the same time have coordinated it so their partner goes overseas and does his bit first, then his OH goes over afterwards so only one of them needs to be away at a time. 

Would that work? There will be special packing things they need to do and need to keep it at a certain temperature etc I think so you would have to courier it if you exported I imagine.

F x


----------



## Andi123

I'd say it was unlikely but would love to hear what you find out!


----------



## Good Vibrations

My wife and I have 4 frozen eggs at a clinic in Spain. We are thinking of moving to Austrlia. Is it possible to have these eggs shipped from Europe to Australia?


----------



## Bangle21

Hi there

I have had conflicting advice on this,

Glasgow Nuffield says its fine for them to receive my embie from spain, Glasgow GCRM say its against the law according of HFEA ....

IVI Barcelona say its fine as long as i organise it ....

www.confused.com 

any ideas?

Thanks girls.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah

My understanding after working both in UK and abroad is that with embryos crearted with donor eggs they cannot be transferred to the UK as the HFEA would insist on knowing identifible information about the donor for their records and Spain would not be able to give that type of info. I don´t think IVI are aware of this.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth

Yes it is possible as long as they are created from your own eggs and sperm as the law in Australia does not recognise embryos created with donor eggs. If they were donor eggs then you may need to lie to get them in.

Ruth


----------



## Jilly02

Hiya, 


Ruth is correct, if they are anonymously donated egg's then they can not be imported into the UK. If the donor is agreeable to signing the consent form then they can be shipped. But that is not an option with IVI as the donation is done as a firm contract of anonymity as most donors are students and are paid for a service. 


We actually looked into it earlier this year due to volcanic and strike disruptions as we had our emby with IVI.


J


----------



## Bangle21

Thanks for the replies Ruth and Jilly, you are both right, have contacted the HFEA myself too ...

Am currently waiting on them to come back to me and justify why you can bring an anonymous donor embryo back to the UK "in the uterus" but not in a box ....  I have asked them to explain this logic as ultimately, however they are brought back, the point is, they are still being brought back into the UK so does the "shipping method" really matter?

the idea to bring our embie back would have been far too easy wouldnt it?  Infertility is set to try us and definitely make life difficult !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck to everyone
Gill x


----------



## Good Vibrations

Dear Ruth

Thank you for your feedback, much appreciated!


----------



## LV.

Hi,


Does anybody know the score with transferring sperm abroad from the UK? I've read quite a bit of conflicting information and just wondering how strict the hfea guidelines are. Is it allowable if the cycle is for DE abroad or does it have to be an OE cycle? Does the clinic abroad have to have a special license?


We are hoping to use Serum in Athens


Any info gratefully received.


Many thanks!
LadyV xx


----------



## toniwolf

Hi to everyone,
Can anyone help me with advice what clinic to use for private freeze on my husband sperm ?
Thanks in advance !
Best Regards Toni


----------



## toniwolf

Hi ladies,
Just to add some information which might help someone,
I did look for info where to freeze sperm and transported abroad and I found it very difficult to do that.After quite a resurch just to say that I was very happy founding and using Brighton Infertility Clinic,where Suzy and Maria was so lovely and professional and after that Kosta from Kynisi Company,who transported for me to Cyprus.They did know all the procedure and Goverment requirement so everything went very quick and pleasant.
Now I am 7 weeks pregnant and wish you all good luck and all the happiness to have a lovely ,healthy,baby😇😇😇😇😇😇😇


----------

